
BlackBerry 10 is a failure that won't be able to compete, company source says - recoiledsnake
http://www.bgr.com/2011/12/22/blackberry-10-is-a-failure-that-wont-be-able-to-compete-company-source-says/#disqus_thread
======
makecheck
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3381643>

